# Looking forward(new goal journal)



## danilee (Sep 9, 2002)

Going to start logging my food publicly again.  Have had a few off days in the past 2 weeks, and could see the direct correlation of not being accountable, and what that did to my eating and training behaviour.

I have not trained in a week(a choice, reccomended by my doctor, but will pick up agan this week)...Stayed active with cardio and yoga..

Today
1.5 hours ashtanga yoga.

Meal 1
7 oz turkey burger
1 slice low fat cheese
.5 oz mixed nuts

meal 2
6 oz turkey burger
1 slice low fat cheese
.5 oz mixed nuts

meal 3
6 whites 1 yolk
.5 cup oats
1 tsp pb
(a few hours later 1/4 of a turkey sandwich on rye)

meal 4
8 whites
1 tbs pb
.5 cup oats

Totals
1550 54 fat 67carb 175 pro


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 9, 2002)

This is a step in the right direction danilee 


....I didn't see any flax seed in there


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2002)

Nice to "read" you again Danilee!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

Yeah ... what Leslie said ... it's nice to hear from you again. 

Hope things are going well for you ...


----------



## danilee (Sep 10, 2002)

Well talked with the pharmicist today, and while the DHEA is normal, he said for a 24 year old ALL of my hormones are on the LOW NORMAL side..except for the testosterone which is EXTEMELY below normal.

SO, with that said I am going to be using a test cream(I am going to decide the dosage since it is in cream form I can pretty much put on what I want and go from there, not sure though that if I put on WAY too much if it will even be absorbed???) progesterone(pharm quailty) and DHEA.   I forgot to ask about the thyroid meds, but I will talk to him again friday.  Although I doubt he will  be so free with T3...

Today, no training no cardio...the yoga left me really really sore.


coffe in the am and in the pm...about 1.5tbs light cream in each
meal 1
.5 cup oats
1 tbs pb
3.5 oz turkey

meal 2
6 oz chicken (raw)
.5 cup oats
1 tbs itailian dressing
2 tsp pb

meal 3
chicken whopper jr no mayo(270 cals, 6 fat 30 carbs 23 pro)
bread I know, but did not have a bowl of oats in my pocket...lifestyle, but I guess I would consider it a sort of cheat although they did not have chicken salads at this BK for some odd reason.
1 hour later 1 oz mixed nuts

meal 4
6 tbs light cream = 18grams of fat
2 serving whey pro

1800...72 fat 103 carbs 166 pro
I think I am going to have some green veggies with a tsp or 2 of flax right before bed.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

OMG, a woman with Low hormone levels. I didn't think that was even possible. 

Just kidding with you Danilee. Stick with it girl. 

and I thought the title of your journal was apropos because I am looking forward also, to pics


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm curious if you do a yoga tape. It's something that I've been interested in but they do not offer a class when I can go.

Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## danilee (Sep 11, 2002)

hammerlynn,

No, I go to classes, but not too often...I HAVE done yoga tapes in the past, when I lived in Guam and there was no yoga classes at all...Yoga basics is a good tape to start with..Living arts is the company that puts it out...Rodney Yee and Patrica Walden are very good instructors...Try the power yoga for a harder workout, or the basics tapes for more of a meditative form of yoga...Any bookstore has these...It is my belief though, that a in person instructor is very important, as you often do not perform the poses correctly and need the gentle correction of a trained GURU...GOOD LUCK

Today.
1750  77 fat 87 carbs 184 pro
, still no training...I feel lazy, but seriously I am still sore...10 being the sorest ever and 1 being not sore I was an 7-8 yesterday and a 7 today...I just feel bruised...Not going to berate myself as I think the continued(hard hard) training for years without a break, may very well be the reason....I want to WANT to go the the gym again..I can't wait for my presciption to come n the mail...In the first week I should feel better...Although acutal body changes are going to take a few months...I am already getting the mind convinced that it is going to make a world of differnce...Maybe add a placebo effect to the already documented effectivness will make things even better...

Meal 1
.5 cups oats
6 egg whties+1 yolk
1 tbs PB

meal 2
6 oz raw turkey
.5 cup cooked sweet pot
1 oz mixed nuts
1 serving of manwich sauce(on the turkey) 30 cals 6 carbs(2 sugars)

meal 3
6 oz COOKED turkey
.5 cup brown rice
1 serving maniwch
1 tbs pb

meal 4
2 serving whey
4 tbs light cream(3gs fat per 1 tbs)
1 tsp udos oil

Maybe have a cup of veggies before bed..So strange eating only 4 meals...I have not done that in like 3 years!!!

OH and yesterday I had some nuts and pro powder before bed...Forgot to add that in...Just a note

Have a wonderful day
danilee


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

Morning good lookin'


----------



## danilee (Sep 12, 2002)

Meal 1
.5 cup oats
6 egg whties+1 yolk
1 tbs pb

meal 2
.5 cup brown rice
1 oz mixed nuts
6 oz ckd turkey
1 ser manwich sauce

meal 3
same as 2 EXCEPT no starch carbs veggies only

meal 4
1.5 ser whey
3 tbs light cream
1 tsp flax

meal 5
6 whties 1 yolk
2% cheese(1 slice has 50 cals and 3 grams fat)

1 oz nuts before bed

2038  90fat 100carbs 204 pro

danilee


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Danilee!
Nice to see you again! Great move to start a new journal!  
Yikes, low hormone levels.. can???t be fun! Did he say why? What are you supoosed to do to make it better?
Hope you???ll have a wonderful Thursday! 
Take care,
NG


----------



## danilee (Sep 12, 2002)

Nikegirl,

Thanks for stopping in...I just read you journal today myself

Low hormones, because of STRESS, OVERDIETING and OVERTRAINING(forms of stress) along with more than likely a genetic predisposition to problems and/or damage to my hormone glands in my brain via a very bad fall as a child.
Also, I just have very horrible ability to deal with stress and I think I have been sick without even knowing it for a couple of years...


The solution....I get to use legal steroids  I have prescription on its way now, a Testosterone based gel....

I am glad to see you are happier being at home....Let me know the next time you plan to travel...We can be traveling companions..I am looking at buying a tour through Tibet and India come spring...We shall  see.....Take care

danilee


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh Danilee, where are yooou??

I'm so glad they found your problem, so you can start your treatment! that's great! This must have messed with your body a great deal for a long time! 

Steroids.. Sounds kind of scary to me, but I'm such a wimp when in comes to stuff like that..  I know you wanted to try those expensive but legal thingies before.. So I guess you're happy! 

Yeah, I'm much happier being home! I def want to go back to Rome within a couple of years.. But NOT on my own.. you just don't enjoy things much if you don't have anyone to share it with.. I used to hear people say that and think "HA, who are they kidding, I can enjoy plenty on my own!".. Well, guess who was kidding who..  

I hope I'll see more of you here now! Take care and be sure to treat your body the way the doc tells you,
Jen


----------

